# Canceled - Acrylic  Acetate bulk buy



## vick (Aug 14, 2006)

The supplier has raised their prices so I am canceling this group buy.  It fact they have raised their prices so much they are the least attractive place to get this order from (2.60 for 150 blanks).

If anyone want to pick up and reorganize through a different supplier the best price that I have found else where for 100 blank minimum order is 2.35 listed at Berea, Beartoothwoods, and AZ sihouette.  I contacted 2 of these three suppliers and they were unwilling to lower thier price from that.

Sorry to have wasted everyones time.


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 14, 2006)

I would go in for 50


----------



## jkoehler (Aug 14, 2006)

Is this going to be open to those north of the border as well?


----------



## vick (Aug 14, 2006)

Had not thought of that.  If you are out of the country please note what country you are in next to your blank count.  I will take have to mull this over.


----------



## Fangar (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the link Vick.  I don't need any right now as I have plenty, but those are good prices.  

Fangar


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 14, 2006)

At least 20 here, Mike.

BTW, this is where I get my mandrels. Good quality and prices.


----------



## dozer (Aug 14, 2006)

15 for me I have been wanting to try these blanks so now is as good a time as any.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## jkoehler (Aug 14, 2006)

Canada -&gt; probably 20 to 30 here.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 14, 2006)

I could go for 20


----------



## cozee (Aug 14, 2006)

Was about to order a few on my own but will wait and jump in here. 15 for me.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Aug 14, 2006)

I would be interested in 10 or so.  Can we mix and match colors?


----------



## vick (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hilltopper46_
> <br />I would be interested in 10 or so.  Can we mix and match colors?


Yes


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd take about 20.


----------



## emackrell (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd take about 20.

cheers  Eileen


----------



## jjenk02 (Aug 14, 2006)

I would take 50 if I can chose the colors I want.[]


----------



## LanceD (Aug 15, 2006)

I would take 20 black.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 15, 2006)

I will take one of each colour if my maths is right it will be (31) if you are ok for over seas buyers.


----------



## easymoney (Aug 15, 2006)

I'd order 20-30 if they get to that $2.15 range.


----------



## crashgtr (Aug 15, 2006)

I would take at least 20.

Thanks,
Liz


----------



## rgundersen (Aug 16, 2006)

I would do 20 or so.

Also if it helps I would offer to take the out of country orders as part of this group buy.

Should be no real extra shipping as I am getting some also, and will break out some of the work, presuming those out of country are willing to go that route.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd be in for about 20.


----------



## Monty (Aug 17, 2006)

OK, so if this is a go, where do we order[?][?][?][?]


----------



## mewell (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm in for at least 20.

Mark


----------



## vick (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> <br />OK, so if this is a go, where do we order[?][?][?][?]



Monty I am awaiting word on some shipping info still.  Once I get the shipping info from them I will post with prices.
Not 100% sure this is a go this was to gauge if their was enough interest (which their is).  Their may be some timing issues Berea has raised their prices to their distributers and this place is planning on raising their prices soon.


----------



## vick (Aug 17, 2006)

The supplier has raised their prices so I am canceling this group buy. It fact they have raised their prices so much they are the least attractive place to get this order from (2.60 for 150 blanks).

If anyone want to pick up and reorganize through a different supplier the best price that I have found else where for 100 blank minimum order is 2.35 listed at Berea, Beartoothwoods, and AZ sihouette. I contacted 2 of these three suppliers and they were unwilling to lower thier price from that.

Sorry to have wasted everyones time.


----------



## Fangar (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />Thanks for the link Vick.  I don't need any right now as I have plenty, but those are good prices.
> 
> Fangar




It's not often I quote myself...

Scratch this comment then...[]

Fangar


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 17, 2006)

I was just looking at them this morning trying to figure out which ones I wanted. The disgusting part is that the 150 piece price is what the individual price was (IIRC). Me thinks greed struck, but it's his loss. And I doubt I'll buy any more mandrels from him now.[V]

EDIT in: I just noticed that he has at least one auction running on ebay for 50 of these same blanks. The starting bid is $119 ($2.40 per blank). Now I'm more than a little displeased!

EDIT #2: Now he has removed his auctions and closed his ebay store. All in a matter of minutes. He must be psychic (or he's reading this thread).[]


----------



## thewishman (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for trying, Mike.


----------



## vick (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />I was just looking at them this morning trying to figure out which ones I wanted. The disgusting part is that the 150 piece price is what the individual price was (IIRC). Me thinks greed struck, but it's his loss. And I doubt I'll buy any more mandrels from him now.[V]
> 
> EDIT in: I just noticed that he has at least one auction running on ebay for 50 of these same blanks. The starting bid is $119 ($2.40 per blank). Now I'm more than a little displeased!
> ...



Billy from what I heard Berea has raised their prices and believe the blanks are bigger and that would account for the price change.  I think when they checked into getting inventory for the buy they realized they could not do it at the cost stated on their site.  This is also I guess but I would surmize that the auction was probably to get rid of their old smaller stock so they would have a uniform inventory.  I do not expect a business to lose money on a deal so I would not hold it against them.  However I do find it odd that while their per blank price is still very good their bulk price is now higher than every other Berea reseller (except woodcraft)that I know of, and that I believe is where the greed comes in.  In general I feal that the buyers from the forums are very educated buyers (your post about their e-bay store further proves that) and we recognized a abnoramlly low price when they did not even know their prices were to low.  I find it a little insulting though that they then tried to gouge us thinking we would not know a bad price when we saw one.

Oh and yes I did provide them a link to this thread so I would not be suprized if they are following it.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 17, 2006)

No biggy, Mike. Thanks for trying! So we don't save $5 - $10 on 20 - 30 blanks each. It really isn't that big a deal. We just like to be able to take advantage of savings when we can. I know SWCTM appreciates it.[]


----------

